

Microsoft to open source its popular Live Writer blogging tool - guardian5x
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/06/microsoft-to-open-source-its-popular-live-writer-blogging-tool/

======
ocdtrekkie
It'd be nice if everyone open sourced their abandoned software and games. Very
cool to see Microsoft choosing this, and I hope they expand this to other
abandoned products in the future.

